# Add Sweden/scandinavia too.



## HarrierDuBois (Dec 11, 2022)

Lots of swedes and nordics on here.
Bump or upvote if you agree.


----------



## Kinh (Dec 11, 2022)

*Swedish gang check in




*


----------



## HarrierDuBois (Dec 11, 2022)

Kinh said:


> *Swedish gang check in
> View attachment 1991852
> *


Only in Malmö tbh


----------



## Shako Mako (Dec 11, 2022)

Create an arabic one instead this will hit 2 birds with one stone.


----------



## HarrierDuBois (Dec 11, 2022)

Shako Mako said:


> Create an arabic one instead this will hit 2 birds with one stone.


Good one ngl


----------



## NordicMaxxer (Dec 12, 2022)

Verste plass i Norden for normies i 2022? Stockholm?


----------



## HarrierDuBois (Dec 13, 2022)

NordicMaxxer said:


> Verste plass i Norden for normies i 2022? Stockholm?


Depends, you can get suburb immigrant girls fairly easily. But city centre white girls are impossible tbh


----------



## NordicMaxxer (Dec 13, 2022)

I see. Where are you from?


----------



## HarrierDuBois (Dec 13, 2022)

NordicMaxxer said:


> I see. Where are you from?


Stockholm/Slightly outside of Stockholm. 
In the Stockholm region but not in the city centre.


----------



## Octillionaire (Dec 13, 2022)

HarrierDuBois said:


> Depends, you can get suburb immigrant girls fairly easily. But city centre white girls are impossible tbh


I remember reading about how Sweden had the highest amount of incels per capita (tracked by traffic on incel sites).


----------



## HarrierDuBois (Dec 13, 2022)

Octillionaire said:


> I remember reading about how Sweden had the highest amount of incels per capita (tracked by traffic on incel sites).


Partly due to us also being the most developed country in terms of gender equality which resulted in no economic need for women to stay with men like it still is in many parts of the world. I'm not trying to hold that against women since I wouldn't want to stay with someone I am not sexually attracted just for money neither but it's an explanation as to why it is that way.


----------



## Grel Hellscream (Dec 19, 2022)

bump for scandicels


----------



## HarrierDuBois (Dec 19, 2022)

m0ngrel said:


> bump for scandicels


thanks man appreciate it


----------



## NordicMaxxer (Dec 31, 2022)

HarrierDuBois
Have you seen "Clark"? One of my favorite shows. You might have a different impression considering you might have known about Clark, the Criminal way before there ever was a TV show about him.


----------



## HarrierDuBois (Dec 31, 2022)

NordicMaxxer said:


> HarrierDuBois
> Have you seen "Clark"? One of my favorite shows. You might have a different impression considering you might have known about Clark, the Criminal way before there ever was a TV show about him.


I'm 18 so I am not fully familiar with that guy tbh. Is the show good?


----------



## NordicMaxxer (Jan 2, 2023)

HarrierDuBois said:


> I'm 18 so I am not fully familiar with that guy tbh. Is the show good?


I love it. It's only 6 eps and it's on Netflix, so you should check it out. He's living the crazy adventure life that a lot of people on here aspire to. Very unique and interesting editing as well. He's the guy who committed the robbery that created the term "Stockholm syndrome" if you didn't know.


----------



## HarrierDuBois (Jan 2, 2023)

NordicMaxxer said:


> I love it. It's only 6 eps and it's on Netflix, so you should check it out. He's living the crazy adventure life that a lot of people on here aspire to. Very unique and interesting editing as well. He's the guy who committed the robbery that created the term "Stockholm syndrome" if you didn't know.


Hmm yes I remember the stockholm syndrome thing, interesting, perhaps I should check it out. Do you know where it streams?


----------



## NordicMaxxer (Jan 2, 2023)

HarrierDuBois said:


> Hmm yes I remember the stockholm syndrome thing, interesting, perhaps I should check it out. Do you know where it streams?


"and it's on Netflix"


----------



## HarrierDuBois (Jan 2, 2023)

NordicMaxxer said:


> "and it's on Netflix"


Sorry man I missed that, Yeah I'll def check it out thanks for the recommendation.


----------



## NordicMaxxer (Jan 2, 2023)

HarrierDuBois said:


> Sorry man I missed that, Yeah I'll def check it out thanks for the recommendation.


Give me your thoughts when you have!


----------



## HarrierDuBois (Jan 2, 2023)

NordicMaxxer said:


> Give me your thoughts when you have!


Will do.


----------

